
A Tiny Home on Wheels for £20,000 - tortilla
http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/6670/a-tiny-home-on-wheels-for-%C2%A320000
======
tortilla
Video tour is great:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzgh3D7-Q0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzgh3D7-Q0)

